# PH 8.2



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Would you try to lwer it or just accept it?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

8.2 is high. A small amount of peat moss to put in your filters would help. You can get it at most lfs.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

You might want to think about what made the pH go that high. If you have any lime-containing stone in there, you'll never get the pH down because it (the limestone) keeps pumping out caustic (OH-) agents. How are your other water paramters?

RL


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

My tap water is extreemly hard. I have a piece of quartz and a piece of granite. But I also have another tank with no decoration except slate and it is exactly the same.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you better fix it quick.. go get some spring water from the grocery store and get keta pang leaves or peat.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

driftwood is also supposed to help, though i never have noticed any difference.

i just made one of the co2 injection systems discussed earlier this week with a 2 L bottle and yeast and sugar and my pH went from 8.4 to 7.4, so if you have plants it works well for everything


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Can you put too much C02 in your tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranhnut has bred reds, gold spilos and spilo cf in a ph over 8. Mine is around 8 and I have never had a problem with any fish. I would not worry about it. It is much healthier to have a steady ph than a ideal ph.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i've heard it go both ways, but logically, i'd say yes. if there is too much co2, it forces out dissolved o2, which the fish need. but if you've got plants, they will be producing o2, so hopefully it will equilibrate! they make test kits for dissolved o2 and co2, so if your're real concerned you could get those too.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

8.2 ph is the ph here in San Jose, California. Using driftwood only lowers ph a little but helps stablizes it. I would not worry about ph and piranhas. A stable ph is the way to go as long as it does not get any higher. You will find piranhas 99 times out of 100 will always live no matter what you do to them. I have always used lots driftwood and just never messed with my water and mine did just fine. If you want to lower the ph you can also over feed them but make sure you clean your tank once a week.

SMTT


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey SMTT no see you in a while. Ive check out the BIG fish you got haha. I got to see it in action too. Damn hes crazy!

8.2 is okay i suppose. That is real high though. But as mentioned above, piranhas can adjust and are real hardy. What you want to do is slowly aclimate them for the best results. Dumping them in out of the bag will result in a PH shock and can cause death.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a stabil ph with peat and driftwood. always 6.5 
1 point in ph is equal to 10 x the actual amount. The difference of 6 to 7 is 10 x more alkaline, and 8 is 100 times more alkaline.









High acidity or alkalinity can cause direct physical damage to skin, gills and eyes. And ammonia becomes more toxic as pH increases.

Don H would know more about this.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

I have an R/O unit but I have not hooked it up yet. I don't know if I should try to blend R/O water and tap water say 2 buckets of R/O and one of tap for stability or just accept it the way it is and let them adapt. I am just trying to get an idea of the feeling of the other P owners out there on what would be best.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How big is your tank? If it's a large tank and you are going to use R/O water, I suggest purchasing a 60 gallon drum and premix the water before doing a water change. You will have to tinker with the ratio of R/O to tap to get the desired values.

IMO, if your fish are doing fine, I wouldn't change it.


----------

